# Who Owns Your iTunes Collection and Digital Assets After Death?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't have anything they speak about in this article, but here are some thoughts about who owns your iTunes and other digital assets after death...http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_t...o_owns_music_video_e_books_after_you_die.html


----------

